# Newbie questions



## Pyistazty (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok so I have some newbie questions, but hey, this is the beginner thread isn't it?

Ok, so first, I'm going to have a 10 gallon tank, and I plan on having 5-6 cories, haven't decided on the type yet (any suggestions), a pleco (again, some suggestions pretty preez), and 6 ghost shrimp, oh and some fake plants to start. Will these guys get along? I want a happy peaceful tank, as does everyone els,e I suppose.

Next, are the shrimp hardy enough to last through cycling? If not I can wait, but I'd love to get some life in there asap.

Last question, would sand or gravel be preferable for these guys? I was gonna get some rocks to make caves and hiding spots and what not

But anyways, thanks for the help, if I've asked something stupid, forgive me, I'm new, lol.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Py: Please go to 20G. 10 is too small for what your want.



Pyistazty said:


> Ok, so first, I'm going to have a 10 gallon tank, and I plan on having 5-6 cories, haven't decided on the type yet (any suggestions),


5 will be fine and sterbai as they are very hardy fish.




Pyistazty said:


> a pleco (again, some suggestions pretty preez),


Two Bristlenose Plecostomus' as they are hardy fish.




Pyistazty said:


> Next, are the shrimp hardy enough to last through cycling? If not I can wait, but I'd love to get some life in there asap.


I know little about shrimp but do you know about *dechlorinate* and *cycling?*




Pyistazty said:


> Last question, would sand or gravel be preferable for these guys?


As you are new 3/8" gravel.




Pyistazty said:


> I was gonna get some rocks to make caves and hiding spots ...


Good thinking.

BTW:

1) Live plants.

2) Other than bottom dwellers such as Red Phantom Tetras.

TR


----------



## Pyistazty (Jan 3, 2010)

Dechlorinate, such as getting the water conditioner to remove the chlorine from the water when I put the water in? Sure do. As do I know about the nitrogen cycle and how to do it, I was just wondering if it was possible to have shrimp safely during the cycle. And 10 gallons is too small for 5 cories, shrimp, and a pleco or two? Didn't think it would be too small. But thanks for the input!


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah if you want to do a 10g either get 4 or 5 cories OR 1 BN pleco and I wouldn't put these in till you get the tank cycled, I recommend doing a fishless cycle, but if you go ahead and get a hardy fish *some cories would work.* I would say get something besides a bottom dweller to cycle the tank if you don't want to d fishless. Trust me when I say, patience is a virtue that needs to be learned with fish keeping. I have learned the hard way and hate to see someone else to it so thats my advice.  hope it helps.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pyistazty, 10 gallons are not a very good size tank for most people. They are small but not very easy to stock. You can only really do small numbers of one or two species in them. Cories (in groups) and plecos will get too big (even the bristlenose) for a 10g. I also would suggest a 20g. More specifically a 20g Long. The larger footprint will allow more space for your fish to swim. You would also be able to put some fish in there that will swim in the middle of the water. Right now all your fish/inverts, are either bottom dwellers, or algae eaters. This means that there will be no fish swimming around in the middle or the top.


----------



## Pyistazty (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright I'll look at some 20 gallon tanks. And I was planning on eventually getting some tetra for the mid/upper level, I just didn't think that a 10 gallon was too small. And if I were to do live plants, would 3/8" of gravel, as jones said, be enough for the plants to take root and stay there?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

No way Jose to not put 2 BN pleco's in a 10 gallon tank. Sorry Jones. One is very iffy. If you do go with cories Juiochromis Cory cats stay pretty small and you could do 4 or 5 of those. You can get pygmy cories, also put 4-5 of those in there. I don't konw anything about shrimp really so I can't help you with that. I would guess that they will not handle the cycle well though just because of their make up. 

If I beg with cherries on top will you do a fishless cycle? It really is worth the wait as the fishies don't get hurt. Ammonia and nitrite burn them. Many can live through that, but why do that to them???


----------



## Pyistazty (Jan 3, 2010)

Well I was planning on doing a fishless cycle, I don't wanna hurt them, I was just unsure on how shrimp would handle it. If I could get a hold of some cherry barbs, would those be better in the tank, rather than tetras? Or does it not matter much? I had a friend suggest those, and the color would be nice. If so how many of those would be comfortable in this environment?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

yes, go with cories, NOT a BN pleco. Even one BN pleco may eventually pose a problem.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

one can pose a problem, but i did have one in my 10g, it just depends. There are smaller ones than BN, but don't listen to me. I personally don't mind the 10g *since its all I can have* but def. go bigger if you can.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ok....i gotta ask...why no bushynose plecos in a 10????

trust me...you don't wanna answer that...


----------



## Pyistazty (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3804446

How does this look as a good starter tank? I'll probably buy a newer better filter, some more water conditioner, a test kit, and a stand, too. And i run everything for a day or two to make sure everything is running, then begin the cycle, right? Thank you much!


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pyistazty said:


> How does this look as a good starter tank?


Py: Looks OK and am proud you decided to go with a 20G for several reasons.




Pyistazty said:


> I'll probably buy a newer better filter, ...


Please get a "Power Filter 40".




Pyistazty said:


> And i run everything for a day or two to make sure everything is running, then begin the cycle, right?


Yes.

TR


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

i like what joens said, and good choice on the 20g vs the 10g.


----------

